# [SOLVED] Device driver not successfully installed



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, every time I booted up my pc, it automatically attempts to install Broadcom xD Picture card Host controller and Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver but the installation fails every time. I use DriverPack Solution to install and update my drivers and when I checked if all the drivers are installed, it's all there. I tried using the Windows automatic driver search but it fails also.

By the way, I'm using Acer Aspire 4752g.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Device driver not successfully installed*

I don't recommend (and neither do the moderators If I recall correctly) the use of driver-locating software like DriverPack etc, especially when your laptop brand has excellent manufacturer's support on the web.

You should download drivers manually direct from the Acer Support website as that's the only way to be sure of what you are downloading & that they are the correct drivers for your model.

Select your Windows version on this page & wait for it to refresh:

United States (default): Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Notebook / Aspire / Aspire 4752G

If United States is not the appropriate country, click the link at bottom left of page.


----------



## mytonpadi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Device driver not successfully installed*

Thank you. It installed successfully.


----------

